
Show HN: Amio.io – The easiest multichannel messaging API for developers - kuceram
https://amio.io/
======
kuceram
Hi folks,

It’s been a while since we started to develop Amio platform to help
developers, SaaS companies and brands implement different messaging platforms
into their software, build bots or just optimise costs for SMS they’re
sending. We’ve worked with banks, help-desk companies, delivery companies and
also with single developers to fine tune our API.

Our ultimate goal is to make your development as easy as possible not just
with clear API but also with extensive documentation full of examples, tools
you need, integrations and message logs to see whats happening in all
conversations.

Today, we’re officially launching our platform. We would be more than happy if
you try our service and provide us with any feedback. Looking forward for what
you will build!

Cheers, Matous from Amio

